# How cute is this?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Can this pass as a Havie? So tempting and no one in my family will steal this one!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Cute! Where is this from and why are you enabling my crazy dog lady tendencies???


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:biggrin1: I know right??? My daughter says it looks like a blob, but I think I might get one anyway. Here's the link https://www.onekingslane.com/sales/21049 but you have to order it by tomorrow. I won't mention that they also have some REALLY cute collars and leashes too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Get it and then take a picture for us ! If you need rain come to Oregon!


----------

